# First viv build.



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

As title says i've just started my first viv build, its going to be a standard 4x2x2 i also have 1 sheet for now of kingspan for the interior, no pics yet but rest assured, once i start the build properly i will be updating this thread, tomcannons viv build has given me a few ideas thanks tom : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, I've been looking forward to this. Care to share your plans or is it a surprise?! I'm offering a custom build service locally to me (as of today!) so I'll hopefully have a new build on the cards soon if I can find someone (else) with more money than sense!!! :lol2:

I'm sure I've said this before but, the best tip... Take your time, do not rush it! Ooh and if you end up sticking sheets together you must peel all the foil off the kingspan for it to stick properly and DO NOT glue down the joins of the kingspan (only glue the back)as if/when you come to carve this later the glue is solid and just isn't carveable (new word there!). Does that make sense? Hard to describe! I learnt this the hard way and was the biggest obstacle I met and am not totally happy with how it turned out, too late now though. 

Good luck, look forward to the pics!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Awesome, I've been looking forward to this. Care to share your plans or is it a surprise?! I'm offering a custom build service locally to me (as of today!) so I'll hopefully have a new build on the cards soon if I can find someone (else) with more money than sense!!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm sure I've said this before but, the best tip... Take your time, do not rush it! Ooh and if you end up sticking sheets together you must peel all the foil off the kingspan for it to stick properly and DO NOT glue down the joins of the kingspan (only glue the back)as if/when you come to carve this later the glue is solid and just isn't carveable (new word there!). Does that make sense? Hard to describe! I learnt this the hard way and was the biggest obstacle I met and am not totally happy with how it turned out, too late now though.
> 
> Good luck, look forward to the pics!


 
Well to be honest tom i don't really have any plans for how the build should look when finished. :blush: i want to go along the similar lines to what you have done, so sort of pinching you're idea, because your Viv is awesome, but with a few variations like wood type and so on but who knows it may be completely different, i cant do anything untill next week now as we have our 3 year pld granddaughter staying for a few days, so we will have our hands full :lol2:

Thanks for youre post Tom :notworthy:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Post lots of pics as I'm building one soon and the more pics and do's and dont's the better. I've got all my wood, vents, blue led lights for nights, new bulb holders, thermostat and Arcadia t5. Just need to get the kingspan and away I go. You should also have a look at pendragons.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> Post lots of pics as I'm building one soon and the more pics and do's and dont's the better. I've got all my wood, vents, blue led lights for nights, new bulb holders, thermostat and Arcadia t5. Just need to get the kingspan and away I go. You should also have a look at pendragons.


Awesome, look forward to these builds, I love a good thread! Yeah Jay's is awesome, I posted a link in the original post of my build thread to it as that's what sparked my build! I'm glad my build can have the same effect on someone else! :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Awesome, look forward to these builds, I love a good thread! Yeah Jay's is awesome, I posted a link in the original post of my build thread to it as that's what sparked my build! I'm glad my build can have the same effect on someone else! :2thumb:


You and pendragon have inspired me to do it, I just hope it's as good and not tacky and chavy :notworthy:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Manic Marley said:


> You and pendragon have inspired me to do it, I just hope it's as good and not tacky and chavy :notworthy:


You'll be fine. It's easier than everyone thinks I reckon, it's just about taking your time. Do it all outside the viv first, you can afford to start over then if need be. I'd also highly recommend a Dremel tool too if you can get your hands on one, it genuinely will save you days, and I'm not exaggerating! It took me a whole day to shape one side wall at first with my DIY tools, then 3 hours to do the rest with a Dremel!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Post lots of pics as I'm building one soon and the more pics and do's and dont's the better. I've got all my wood, vents, blue led lights for nights, new bulb holders, thermostat and Arcadia t5. Just need to get the kingspan and away I go. You should also have a look at pendragons.


will do mate, i started on the kingspan today just cuting it to size for the back, i need some more so once i get it and have got the back and sides stuck togeather ill get some pics posted 



tomcannon said:


> Awesome, look forward to these builds, I love a good thread! Yeah Jay's is awesome, I posted a link in the original post of my build thread to it as that's what sparked my build! I'm glad my build can have the same effect on someone else! :2thumb:


i've already got my eye on some wood for the viv tom, i have some bleached wood but its 2 straight bits and i want something different now the viv will be biger

yes youre build has as said inspired me and jays to, im thinking of a few ideas from both of youre builds :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Post lots of pics as I'm building one soon and the more pics and do's and dont's the better. I've got all my wood, vents, blue led lights for nights, new bulb holders, thermostat and Arcadia t5. Just need to get the kingspan and away I go. You should also have a look at pendragons.


yes pendragons build is awesome same as toms easily the best builds i have ever seen.

question mate where did you get you're blue led's from??


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

rexob said:


> yes pendragons build is awesome same as toms easily the best builds i have ever seen.
> 
> question mate where did you get you're blue led's from??


My mate had some spare from doing his decking, even had the transformer for them so got them for free, he said he got them off ebay for a tenner.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

As manic has said you can get the LEDs and transformer for a few quid from eBay. I went down the Arcadia moonlight route. Reason being it gives of a duller more hazy look as apposed to a bright light it is also tested as reptile safe. Although the LEDs will probably be fine after research it still split opinions so I decided better safe than sorry. The Arcadia unit is fairly cheap anyway and there's no wiring involved, plug and play, hence my choice.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> As manic has said you can get the LEDs and transformer for a few quid from eBay. I went down the Arcadia moonlight route. Reason being it gives of a duller more hazy look as apposed to a bright light it is also tested as reptile safe. Although the LEDs will probably be fine after research it still split opinions so I decided better safe than sorry. The Arcadia unit is fairly cheap anyway and there's no wiring involved, plug and play, hence my choice.


They are quite bright but I'm only using 2 and pointing them to face across the back to the front right at the top and not downwards so it just gives a glow more than a bright light. I've gone this route as I want them on a separate timer.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> My mate had some spare from doing his decking, even had the transformer for them so got them for free, he said he got them off ebay for a tenner.


cheers 



tomcannon said:


> As manic has said you can get the LEDs and transformer for a few quid from eBay. I went down the Arcadia moonlight route. Reason being it gives of a duller more hazy look as apposed to a bright light it is also tested as reptile safe. Although the LEDs will probably be fine after research it still split opinions so I decided better safe than sorry. The Arcadia unit is fairly cheap anyway and there's no wiring involved, plug and play, hence my choice.


Yeah i saw you had fitted the arcadia moonlight, and to be honest i think i will opt for the Arcadia, myself i've seen them on good old ebay for £14, and now you have given me a bit of insight, with regards to the Arcadia being duller and reptile safe, this will be the route to go down i think.
thanks tom :notworthy:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a bit of an update on the build, im still on with putting the Viv together, only got to fit the floor sides and back together, and i ca start with the kingspan, well once i have got another sheet of it, so while i was waiting for the glue to set on the MDF, i copied what jay did with the wood for his Viv, i was thinking of buying some but as i has 2 straight pieces in the shed from Spike's viv i thought i could use that, i'll try and get some pic's tomorrow


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Right so some photos as promised, this is where im at as of today ive got the viv built up, so im ready to start the kingspan now so i of to my local shop for an 8x4 sheet tomorrow

photo of the built viv wood and kingspan on the back wall










hear i've burnt the wood on the bottom right to blend in a little i've got to finish the prosess of yet, you can't see but the wood has a kink in it where the joint is so it comes forword a little, i'll get another shot of it later on showing from the top


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes mate, this is showing real potential. That basically where I started staring at a piece of wood wandering how to shape the viv around it! What's the dimensions? Seems very tall, are you incorporating a false floor? 

Have fun, it'll be a roller coaster ride I promise but definitely worth it in the end. I shall be watching this!!!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Yes mate, this is showing real potential. That basically where I started staring at a piece of wood wandering how to shape the viv around it! What's the dimensions? Seems very tall, are you incorporating a false floor?
> 
> Have fun, it'll be a roller coaster ride I promise but definitely worth it in the end. I shall be watching this!!!


 
Thanks for the promising comment tom, the Viv is the standard 4x2x2 yeah i will be using a false floor, something along the lines you have done. yeah the kingspan is a little bit taller than the viv to be honest and needs cutting down but once the floor's in and the front has been fitted it should look ok.

To be honest i am not looking forword to cutting the kingspan in fear of messing it up as i cant afford another sheet but we shall see, i'll just take my time.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Still not started mine yet:-( got all the mdf for £18 B&Q and cut to size, same as yours 4x2x2. Can't afford the kingspan yet :-(, think I'm just going to do the floor first and then I will tackle the back at a later date when I have time to book off and a dremil.

It's looking so far can't wait to see more images as you go on.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> Thanks for the promising comment tom, the Viv is the standard 4x2x2 yeah i will be using a false floor, something along the lines you have done. yeah the kingspan is a little bit taller than the viv to be honest and needs cutting down but once the floor's in and the front has been fitted it should look ok.
> 
> To be honest i am not looking forword to cutting the kingspan in fear of messing it up as i cant afford another sheet but we shall see, i'll just take my time.


It looks taller than 2ft, must be the images. Just mark the kingspan on both end and cut with a saw, I wouldn't worry too much about its being uneven at the top. Mine wasn't perfect and I just filled the gaps when I sealed it in the viv.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Still not started mine yet:-( got all the mdf for £18 B&Q and cut to size, same as yours 4x2x2. Can't afford the kingspan yet :-(, think I'm just going to do the floor first and then I will tackle the back at a later date when I have time to book off and a dremil.
> 
> It's looking so far can't wait to see more images as you go on.


thanks mate, you have plenty of time over the winter to start you're build, i'll be keeping an eye out for you're updates.



tomcannon said:


> It looks taller than 2ft, must be the images. Just mark the kingspan on both end and cut with a saw, I wouldn't worry too much about its being uneven at the top. Mine wasn't perfect and I just filled the gaps when I sealed it in the viv.


yeah it dose look taller for some reason tom but once the tops on it isnt bad at all, yeah i bought a plasterers saw for the kingspan, the gaps will be filled in once its all done, and i have the temp sensors in, as you have said.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Right a bit of an update, so this is whot i have got done up to now i've got the kingspan fixed in to place, and the blue pen marks are a rough guide to where to cut but i do think this well change, i've already changed it once lol so not far of doing the cutting now, so hears a few pics.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking good can't wait for updates...

Phil



rexob said:


> Right a bit of an update, so this is whot i have got done up to now i've got the kingspan fixed in to place, and the blue pen marks are a rough guide to where to cut but i do think this well change, i've already changed it once lol so not far of doing the cutting now, so hears a few pics.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> Looking good can't wait for updates...
> 
> Phil


Thanks phil, i hope to start cutting in the next day or so once i'm happy with how i want it to look, still not quite sure really.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I can already imagine it! Top stuff, now wake up and get it done! :lol2:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I can already imagine it! Top stuff, now wake up and get it done! :lol2:


yes youre right tom im going to have to pull my finger out and get on with the build :lol2: so hears one i started earlier.

so i wasn't happy with the lines i had on the left wall of the Viv so added another piece of kingspan so while that is hardening i started on the base sunk the basking log in to the kingspan to give me a little more room from the basking light, cut a dip out under the log same as tomcannon has done and sanded,
so hear are a few pics for you all.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so the story so far, ive got the kingspan cut out and started to shape it, i will post some pics tomorrow so you can all see the progress, its not looking bad at all once i have the shape cut out i'll start to get the marks put on to start sculpting.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

so hear as promised are the photos from today, its looking ok and i should be cutting soon


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

rexob said:


> so hear as promised are the photos from today, its looking ok and i should be cutting soon
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks good  One thing to watch out for, i've noticed on a few builds that while the stonework is all 3 dimensional and it has greater and lesser depths, the actual depths don't vary much. Not sure how to explain it, but what i mean is that on a lot of builds, if you were to hold a ruler vertically next to it, you would see most, if not all of the ridges come out to exactly the same height, and all the deeper parts go in to the same depth, you almost end up with 
l_
_l
l_
_l
l_
_l
l

this sort of effect. Heres my new one, to maybe give you a couple of ideas on how to do things a little differently 








Yours looks like it's coming on really well though :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice dave, yeah i understand what youre saying with regards to the depths i'll keep it in mind, you're background is awesome very different but also very life like, im not up to youre standards yet or tomcannons, and pendragons, but practice makes perfect :thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

rexob said:


> Thanks for the advice dave, yeah i understand what youre saying with regards to the depths i'll keep it in mind, you're background is awesome very different but also very life like, im not up to youre standards yet or tomcannons, and pendragons, but practice makes perfect :thumb:


Wouldn't put yourself down just yet  another couple of peces of advice, i tend to avoid sticking the materials together until its all carved, this avoids trying to carve through the glue. Secondly, 90% of mine are carved with fingers and fingernails, it lets you get a good feel for how its going, depths, textures etc. Also using really thick board is a ton easier than thin stuff glued together, mine has two four inch thick pieces on the left and right sides,, but the caves, overhangs etc prevent me losing too much floor space. Guess these bits of advice are a bit late for this build :-( but may still be of some use hopefully

Dave


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

looking good rexob! will be keeping an eye on this  i cant wait to get started on mine, will be later in the year but gives me time to get ideas from you lovely people and your builds


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Wouldn't put yourself down just yet  another couple of peces of advice, i tend to avoid sticking the materials together until its all carved, this avoids trying to carve through the glue. Secondly, 90% of mine are carved with fingers and fingernails, it lets you get a good feel for how its going, depths, textures etc. Also using really thick board is a ton easier than thin stuff glued together, mine has two four inch thick pieces on the left and right sides,, but the caves, overhangs etc prevent me losing too much floor space. Guess these bits of advice are a bit late for this build :-( but may still be of some use hopefully
> 
> Dave


 
yeah thanks dave, i will be carving the two bottom sides out to gain a bit more floor space and give an overhang for shade if he wants it.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

So this is where im at now i have started to cut out and shape the foam today, i did think i was going to have problems but it wasn't that bad to be honest i have given him some ledges to climb on and have given him a space to go to sleep if he wants to.
its not looking that good at the moment but once i start adding the detail it should transform.





































well thats all for now, if i have time to do a bit more cutting tomorrow ill add some more pics


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking really good , can't wait to see the detail being added


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Looking really good , can't wait to see the detail being added


 
Cheers i've just orderd a new UVB light and arcadia LED moonlight for the viv also got him some calci worms.

yeah i should get most of the cutting done tomorrow (thursday) and then i can start to add the detail slow and steady.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks wicked!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

looking good.. i think someone has mentioned it elsewhere on a different thread but try to make the ridges different in size the way they stick out, its all very uniformed if you know what i mean? kinda like this..

|__
__|
|__
__|
|__
__|
|
where as they should variate like they do in nature

|_
_|
|___
___|
|__
__|
|_
_|
|___
___|
|


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> looking good.. i think someone has mentioned it elsewhere on a different thread but try to make the ridges different in size the way they stick out, its all very uniformed if you know what i mean? kinda like this..
> 
> |__
> __|
> ...


 
yeah thanks for the advice jonny, to be honest i did kinda forget :blush: but i will do now you've reminded me.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

just thought id mention it mate the little guy would appreciate it more, im liking your build tho good job!


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking really good , I do love a good thread build!


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking good  can't wait to see more photos. 
I live the moonlight led, looks fantastic at night. I may have nabbed that idea from Tom though!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> Looking good  can't wait to see more photos.
> I live the moonlight led, looks fantastic at night. I may have nabbed that idea from Tom though!


yep i got the idea for the moonlight led from tom myself carrie :lol2: tom and pendragon are :no1:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> yep i got the idea for the moonlight led from tom myself carrie :lol2: tom and pendragon are :no1:


Oh please guys, you're making me blush! :blush: :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking great, keep up the good work!! :2thumb::2thumb:

Dave


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Oh please guys, you're making me blush! :blush: :lol2:


this post is in need of a photo :lol2: and my new uvb and moonlight should be hear tomorrow, wooo hooo



my_shed said:


> Looking great, keep up the good work!! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Dave


cheers, i had a few hours on the back ground today got it all cut, still some cutting to do on the depth i'll get a pic posted


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

yes my moonlight uvb tube and calci worms were deliverd today, from livefoods.co.uk, they are ever so good with the post always next day delivery, so i will have to get a move on with the viv. lol


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

rexob said:


> yes my moonlight uvb tube and calci worms were deliverd today, from livefoods.co.uk, they are ever so good with the post always next day delivery, so i will have to get a move on with the viv. lol


Yes... You will! :whip: : victory:


----------



## Smudge251 (Aug 7, 2010)

This looks really good. I might have a go.:2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Smudge251 said:


> This looks really good. I might have a go.:2thumb:


The best thing i've done and it's not that hard to do, go for it smudg :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so just to keep you all udated, havent had time at all to do any more work on the background, of the viv, but i should finally get time this week to do some more work i'll try to get some photo's posted when i start, ive got a vet visit tomorrow with my dog clay, but once this is done i can get back to work on the viv build.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK hear are a few more photos of what i have got done so far i finally got in to the garage to do some work on the viv, i've got it all cut out, and its starting to take shape now, i just want to sand the cut outs a little smoother then i can start and put the detail in, once i have got the vents cut out.


----------



## Carrie86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks really good  keep up the good work


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Carrie86 said:


> Looks really good  keep up the good work


 
Thanks Carrie, yes it's geting their, but our boxer gogs not well so im having to look after him at the moment, so no time to get back to the build.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Dog comes first, or gog in your case. Hope he/she is ok. Build looks wicked mate! :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Dog comes first, or gog in your case. Hope he/she is ok. Build looks wicked mate! :2thumb:


Cheers tom yes i am :blush: yet again regarding my typing errors, or lack of checking before posting, :lol2:, yes our dog, clay is fine now vet couldn't find anything wrong with him as he was vomiting all night, but i think it was more stress with him he's a rescue dog and doesn't like being left alone or if one of us isn't their. 

Had a medical emergency last weekend, so was out allot, a friend of mine ripped his thumb off with a power tool, :bash: and the hospital amputated what was left, so i had to administer first aid get an ambulance out to him and take his wife to the hospital to see him. 

Its been one of those weeks.

I dont know if im going to cut down the top shelf on the left yet, i was thinking if he climbs on to the middle shelf he whont get the uv light what's youre thought's ?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

All comes at once doesn't it! Personally I wouldn't get rid totally. There seem a far enough gap for the uv to get in at an angle. If your worried sand the top one down a little so it doesn't protrude as far as the middle one.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> All comes at once doesn't it! Personally I wouldn't get rid totally. There seem a far enough gap for the uv to get in at an angle. If your worried sand the top one down a little so it doesn't protrude as far as the middle one.


Yes that's what i was thinking tom, i'll cut and sand about an inch of the top shelf, that should be ok for the light to get through :2thumb:

spike having a lazy day.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/915889-lazy-beardie.html#post10745161


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK So i managed to get quite a bit done today so thought i should post some update pictures, i, getting quite exited now just a few more little tweaks with the sandpaper on some of the detail, cut the holes for the vents and i should be able to start grouting, still got to get some paint though yet, I'm thinking of terracotta, on the parts that have been cut out?

anyway enough talking tell me what you think of the build so far???????


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking really good. Just started building my new viv and then the kingspan part starts. Been given a big 4" thick sheet so cut the floor size out and then cut it to 2" think. Didn't work as decided it would then curl up and bow aaarrrggghhhh need to get the thinner stuff for the floor me thinks.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Looking really good. Just started building my new viv and then the kingspan part starts. Been given a big 4" thick sheet so cut the floor size out and then cut it to 2" think. Didn't work as decided it would then curl up and bow aaarrrggghhhh need to get the thinner stuff for the floor me thinks.


yeah i had a sheet of the 4" this stuff given so i used it as the back, then used the 2" for the sides and floor, i hope you're viv build is going ok for you mate, it dose take some time but it is worth it, and dont forget to post youre build so we can see how youre doing.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Well its been a while since i did an update and i finally got time to do a little more work on the background, as you can see i have started to grout the background and floor, its only had 2 coats and its that damp out side in the garage its taking ages to dry, so I've been giving it a little help with a heat gun.

i have been looking for paint and to no avail (not in any shops by me anyway) so i have come up with a plan but I'm keeping it quiet until i put the pics up hear i don't know if what i have in mind has already been done i would have thought so but I'm sure members will let me know once they see it, and i want to see what it looks like once it has been done, any way I'll post the pics now!!

next update will probably be in the new year now..... unless i get board over the holidays :lol2:

ok so i got the air holes cut and started to grout











its still a little damp but it is drying with some help.









as the left air hole was in thick kingspan i added some mesh just to stop any locust getting right to the back this way i can easily find them if hiding, lol



























and one from the top down so you can see the depth of the cuts in the kingspan, spike should have plenty of area to climb


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Coming along rather well, looks great!

Dave


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Coming along rather well, looks great!
> 
> Dave


thanks Dave


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

very nice keep it up


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost there mate. : victory:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> very nice keep it up


thanks :2thumb:



tomcannon said:


> Almost there mate. : victory:


Yes almost Tom its no where near as good as your build but it's 100 times better than the last attempt, i've just given it another coat of grout today, only another 3 or 4 to go!!. 
but i cant do mutch now as i need some thermometers in the bottom plinth with the probes under the floor, im also on the look out for an Arcadia t5 controller, but i will get there in the end.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Not much of an update I'm afraid but had to post this i got the dual probe thermometer today i ordered from reptiles-ink on hear and i have to say I'm very happy just got to get it fitted now is also has a clock built in but i don't think spike can tell the time yet :lol2:


hot side temp











cool side temp


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks very nice, any more pics?


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

targonne said:


> Looks very nice, any more pics?


no up to date pics yet haven't been able to do anything on the build for a while but i should get some more work done soon and will get some pics posted.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so with the bad weather we have had its been to cold in the garage so i have brought the new viv in to the house so i can work on it, i have got the thermometer fitted, sorry i didnt get any pics i will post some tomorrow, and i have run out of grout :gasp: so thats something else i will have to get sorted. 

i really must pull my finger out and get cracking with this build where cash allows :whistling2: but it is getting there.


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

great build,out of curiosity how much grout have you used so far please 
thanks


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

stecal said:


> great build,out of curiosity how much grout have you used so far please
> thanks


Thanks mate well i had some grout left over from the first interior build i did so i would say 3/4 of a large bag the price was £12 i would say 1 bag would do from start to finish depending on how many lyres you put on, i have done 3 or 4 coats so far and have bit left to give another couple of coats, hope this helps 

OK so just 2 pics but i have had to alter the full length pic as i don't want to give away what I'm planning on doing to the back ground until its all done :whistling2:

So i have finally got the thermometer fitted and both probes placed










And the full view, i think its looking ok, i will be painting the outside of the viv i think in a paint that is very much like the sandstone grout and it has real sand in the paint, my wife used this paint for her dolls house, very tough when dried


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm intrigued! Keep us informed!


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

rexob said:


> Thanks mate well i had some grout left over from the first interior build i did so i would say 3/4 of a large bag the price was £12 i would say 1 bag would do from start to finish depending on how many lyres you put on, i have done 3 or 4 coats so far and have bit left to give another couple of coats, hope this helps
> 
> thanks for the info just wanted to make sure i had bought enough i got 2 x 2kg bags so should be enough for what im doing
> thanks again


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I'm intrigued! Keep us informed!


Will do tom hopefully it shouldn't be to long now, the only trouble i've had is bringing it in the house the kingspan has tightened up due to the heating and so has warped a little on the left hand side :gasp: i will be sorting that out tomorow.



stecal said:


> rexob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate well i had some grout left over from the first interior build i did so i would say 3/4 of a large bag the price was £12 i would say 1 bag would do from start to finish depending on how many lyres you put on, i have done 3 or 4 coats so far and have bit left to give another couple of coats, hope this helps
> ...


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK so first of all i was not a happy bloke yesterday, i took the background out of the Viv to take it in to the garage and start some work on it when half way down the stairs the bloody thing snapped in half and fell down the stairs :devil:, after the panic was over i gathered my thoughts and managed to stick it back together with some no nails.:blush:


so hear is where I'm at now actually I've managed to get quite a bit done this week even after the accident with the background i got the top plinth cut and fitted, i then cut some pieces of wood for down each size of the viv, so i can save a bit of cash and use the glass from my existing vivarium.


so i can finally reveal the idea i had for the background NOW instead of painting i thought why not use SAND its the correct colour, and will add some real depth to the background and realism, also as i used wood glue the glue and sand strengthens the background at the same time so comments good or bad let me know what you think.



























shouldnt be long now untill its finished, a few more coats of grout then get the lights fitted and glass runners.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Brilliant mate


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Kilbz said:


> Brilliant mate


thanks :2thumb: i forgot to say the tape ( non permanent ) on the wood is holding the tube i fitted to the back of the wood log to hold the thermometer probe.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

And a photo with a few plants added ( plastic ) untill i can get some air plants, at a later date, im still not to sure about the hanging plant


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Not much of an update but i thought i would post, i have go the final coats of grout done today, so i just need to put another layre of sand on and then the background is ready to be fixed in place.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

I got my Arcadia T5 set up today so i've been in the garage fitting the dimmer thermostat for the basking light in the Viv, ready to fit the lighting tomorrow, i didn't get chance today but buy the T5 light is thin, well once the lighting is in all i have to do is fit the glass and spike can move in : victory: just need to finish it off then by painting the outside, its a safe paint no odor's so all is good, once i have the lighting done i'll get some pics posted.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so i have got the vivarium finished: victory: and spike has been moved in so he now has plenty of room to roam about, i do have a peice of wood trim to fit to the front and i will be adding some more plants as time goes on, but its done so hear are a couple of pics to put you on while i get the rest sorted out.

first one is of the finished item with spike having a lie down in the bottom left corner. :lol2:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

spike coming to say hello 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and having a walk up the log for a warm


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hears one with the led moon light on


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


please leave youre comments good or bad


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

look great bet he is loving it


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks very nice, i have a question tough.

will he be able to sleep with the moonlight lamp? i have never tryed it on a beardy, so i have no idea.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

targonne said:


> Looks very nice, i have a question tough.
> 
> will he be able to sleep with the moonlight lamp? i have never tryed it on a beardy, so i have no idea.


yeah he sleeps fine with the moonlight, there are a couple of people on the forum who use the moonlight with bearded dragons and have no problems at all. :2thumb:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

OK so completed Viv and i think it look pretty good now its finished off


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks great!! Bet you're glad to have it all finished, and chuffed it looks so good 

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks brill! Well done.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Looks great!! Bet you're glad to have it all finished, and chuffed it looks so good
> Dave


Yeah i sure am thanks for youre positive comment 



tomcannon said:


> Looks brill! Well done.


Thanks tom :2thumb:

I have to say it has turned out pretty good and i am very pleased with it, one of the hardest things was the paint at the front i added sand to the paint to get the feel of sandstone it took some doing but im well chuffed with the result.

Thanks for all you're help during the build tom :2thumb:


----------

